# Canon MP600-5010 error code



## nevj (Dec 23, 2011)

Called Canon, was told I need a new printer.
Anyone else experience this?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if this helps

Fix error 5010 Error


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Nevj,

The following discussions on the problem should help:

Canon Pixma MP150 Error Code 5100 - fixyourownprinter.com

Canon printer MP510 error 5010 - PC Advisor


----------

